# Motherboard + CPU Suggestion needed



## techiemaharaj (Jan 13, 2014)

Greetings all,

Recently the motherboard started giving some issues, as in it went in an ON/OFF loop, (would be on for 2-3 secs, then off and on again...) I have a 'crappy' PSU, but it seems to be working fine as I tried on the other Mobos I have. The computer hardware guy suggested Mobo is dead a replacement is needed.

My current config :

Intel i5-760 Quad Core
Gigabyte GA-H55-MS2 
WD Blue 500GB
Transcend 4GB DDR3 RAM
ATI 6670 1 GB DDR5
CM Elite 431 cabinet
Intex 450Watt PSU

The problem is I checked online stores and Nehru Place, Delhi for LGA 1156 supported motherboards, but apparently they are discontinued. So I'm left with no option but to get a new CPU+Motherboard Combo.

My budget is around 10k and would prefer and intel proccy with any mobo.

What do you guys suggest ? I play games like Far Cry, COD, assain's etc occasionally. Use it primarily for programming Java, Android etc. 

Please suggest the best possible combination. Max budget can go to 11k. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 13, 2014)

give a try ay olx/quicker, here is one - intel i3 550 processor with intel dh55pj motherboard in Uttam Nagar, Delhi Used Computer Peripherals on Delhi Quikr Classifieds

Ask him if he is ready to sell mobo

Otherwise new one :

Intel i3 3210/3220 @ 6.5k

Gigabyte B75-D3H @ 4.5k


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey,
Thanks so much for the prompt reply. I would prefer new components,and will probably hunt for the products at Nehru Place for cheapest possible price(which will be around 11k as you suggested + taxes most likely..)


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 13, 2014)

techiemaharaj said:


> Hey,
> Thanks so much for the prompt reply. I would prefer new components,and will probably hunt for the products at Nehru Place for cheapest possible price(which will be around 11k as you suggested + taxes most likely..)



Then get what i suggested


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 13, 2014)

also do not forget to get antec bp300p psu at 1.8k.


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jan 13, 2014)

^^ Thanks..Yeah...PSU would definitely be my next buy, just that I have imp files in HDD and motherboard's dead, so this replacement need of the hour...!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 14, 2014)

techiemaharaj said:


> ^^ Thanks..Yeah...PSU would definitely be my next buy, just that I have imp files in HDD and motherboard's dead, so this replacement need of the hour...!



the get at-least seasonic s12 ii 520 /antec vp550p . will be handy if you get a high end gpu later.


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jan 14, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Otherwise new one :
> 
> Intel i3 3210/3220 @ 6.5k
> 
> Gigabyte B75-D3H @ 4.5k



I'm in a fix, so help me out. Also as it is the budget is definitely over 11k after taking quotes from shops in Nehru Place. Will try to get it down further if possible when I go there.

The options that I have right now is[prices are from Cost to Cost Nehru place latest]:
1. 

Intel i3 3220 ->LGA 1155  => 6557 Rs excl. taxes
Gigabyte GA-B75-D3H => 4990 Rs excl. taxes

Total  = 11547 + taxes
2.

Intel i3 4130 4th gen->LGA 1150 => 7390 Rs excl. taxes
Asus P8-B75-MLX => 3190 Rs excl. taxes

Total = 10580 + taxes.


So what combination you guys think is better ? Just confused whether to go for LGA-1155 or LGA 1150 as to which one will last longer in the market 

Kindly guide, thanks for your support..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 14, 2014)

techiemaharaj said:


> I'm in a fix, so help me out. Also as it is the budget is definitely over 11k after taking quotes from shops in Nehru Place. Will try to get it down further if possible when I go there.
> 
> The options that I have right now is[prices are from Cost to Cost Nehru place latest]:
> 1.
> ...



if you can get i3 4130 at 7390, then you can go for that. but the selected mobo is not compatible. you have to get either h81/b85 chipset based mobo.


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jan 14, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> if you can get i3 4130 at 7390, then you can go for that. but the selected mobo is not compatible. you have to get either h81/b85 chipset based mobo.



Thanks for your suggestion...yeah I realized mobo is wrong right now...but anyways Gigabyte's H81 for 3790 which brings the total to 11180+ taxes...


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 14, 2014)

Get i3 4130 + H81 with eyes closed 

It is 6-8% faster than i3 3220 and h81 is very good mobo for price


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jan 14, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Get i3 4130 + H81 with eyes closed
> 
> It is 6-8% faster than i3 3220 and h81 is very good mobo for price



Thanks again... Will be going to Nehru Place on Monday most likely...will update you guys on this...thanks for all your help...


----------



## topgear (Jan 18, 2014)

I would suggest against a core i3 dual core cpu .. a better replacement for your quad core setup is AMD FX 6300 @ 7.5k and ASUS M5A78L-M LX V2 @ 3.5k.


----------



## SKAR3KRO (Jan 18, 2014)

get a FX6300 + gigabyte 78lmt-usb3
6300 @7k
78LMT-USB3 @4k

A much better build than your dual core i3.Dont be a brand fanboy brother.That i3 will be worse for the upcoming games that are more multi core oriented


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm sorry guys, but the last few posts about FX-6300 have made me wear my thinking cap again !! And performance wise, FX 6300 fairs better for multitaksing and multithreaded apps. 
Read couple of blogs with comparison of both, Intel defeats FX 6300 in single thread applications, but has some catching up to do in multi threaded apps... 

well, i guess, rather I ask - Hows AMD ? I haven't have had an AMD CPU before. So do you think, I should leave intel and try FX 6300 now ? I would need a mobo, would go with Gigabyte as someone mentioned on top, already have ATI 6670 1 GB DDr5.. And seems well in my budget...

Suggestions needed again...thanks in advance !


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 19, 2014)

If you can afford get fx 6300 + M5A78L mobo with eyes closed,though i will not recommend you to OC cpu with this mobo.

If you can afford try to get Gigabyte 970A-DS3 @ 5.2k


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jan 19, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> If you can afford get fx 6300 + M5A78L mobo with eyes closed,though i will not recommend you to OC cpu with this mobo.
> 
> If you can afford try to get Gigabyte 970A-DS3 @ 5.2k



I'm going to purchase tomorrow and right now have the online price list. Acc to it:
FX 6300 - 7095+ taxes
GIGABYTE 78LMT-S2 - 2790+taxes

Well, I *expect the prices to be less in the market compared to these that were available in the online price list.

I'm not going to OC the proccy, but many people online say, the temperatures go high at time. Will the stock cooler do enough ? Or do I need a cpu cooler ? If yes, I can afford a Hyper 101 for 1230+taxes. So all will be in my budget.

Thanks again


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 19, 2014)

get this one ASUS M5A78L-M LX V2 Motherboard - ASUS: Flipkart.com

Stock cooler is fine


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jan 19, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> get this one ASUS M5A78L-M LX V2 Motherboard - ASUS: Flipkart.com
> 
> Stock cooler is fine



Well, if stock cooler is fine, then might as well go for what you suggested. Thanks so much ! Shall update after I make the purchase... 

Seems like my problem has been solved ! Thanks


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 19, 2014)

techiemaharaj said:


> Well, if stock cooler is fine, then might as well go for what you suggested. Thanks so much ! Shall update after I make the purchase...
> 
> Seems like my problem has been solved ! Thanks



No Problem,you are always welcome   Post Pics after purchase


----------



## Prabhu Narayanasamy (Feb 9, 2014)

I am Planning to assemble a budget Gaming Pc with AMD Processor. "AMD 3.5 GHz AM3+ FX 8320" or AMD "4.1 GHz FM2 A10-Series A10-6800K"

I am in the process of choosing Processor and Motherboard first and then the rest one by one when I have money
Love these 2 Processors. But suggest me which one to go for and best Motherboard within the price range of 7-8K

Help Appreciated


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Prabhu Narayanasamy said:


> I am Planning to assemble a budget Gaming Pc with AMD Processor. "AMD 3.5 GHz AM3+ FX 8320" or AMD "4.1 GHz FM2 A10-Series A10-6800K"
> 
> I am in the process of choosing Processor and Motherboard first and then the rest one by one when I have money
> Love these 2 Processors. But suggest me which one to go for and best Motherboard within the price range of 7-8K
> ...



post a new thread in pc components and configuration with completed questionnaire.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 9, 2014)

There is no need for a OC mobo and cpu as your budget is 10k give or take so you can get these instead:

Core i3 4130 -7500,
Gigabyte B85M-D3H -5500.
TOTAL -13,000.

If you really want to go for a OC mobo and cpu then you can go for these instead:

AMD FX 6300 -7200,
Gigabyte GA-970A-D3P -5300.
TOTAL -12,500.


----------



## sandip16 (Mar 8, 2014)

I have taken Antec X1 cabinet for system upgradation. The problem is connection the power switch connector and front panel connector. Any I managed to connect the power switch but unable to connect the front panel signal LEDs i.e. HDD LED, Power LED. Due to this every time I’m switching on the pc an error massage coming and asking for press F1 to continue. Please help me to sort out this matter. My old system is Dell Optiplex 390.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 8, 2014)

sandip16 said:


> I have taken Antec X1 cabinet for system upgradation. The problem is connection the power switch connector and front panel connector. Any I managed to connect the power switch but unable to connect the front panel signal LEDs i.e. HDD LED, Power LED. Due to this every time I’m switching on the pc an error massage coming and asking for press F1 to continue. Please help me to sort out this matter. My old system is Dell Optiplex 390.



why are you not able to connect font panel connectors? what exactly is the problem you are facing?


----------



## macho84 (Mar 10, 2014)

I recently bought Antec X1 the worst case i ever seen, Not sure on use it will withstand but during transit itself it torn into pieces. But i found a gud alternative for my friend built cm n200 best matx case for even gaming usage.


----------

